# Breed & Gender Confusion



## rescueblonde (Sep 14, 2016)

One of my friends bought this rabbit from a pet store and couldn't keep it so they gave it to me.  The pet store couldn't sex it for her.  I'm pitiful at it but I think it's a girl.  I also wondered what breed it is.  It is at least 5 months old.


----------



## pnptrapp (Sep 14, 2016)

Not sure what breed but definitely a doe. By 5 months you should easily be able to see a testicle if I was a buck.


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 14, 2016)

The pix didn't show up. IDK a whole bunch about rabbits but I can tag a few people.
@samssimonsays @Genipher @Beekissed


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 14, 2016)

@Hens and Roos @promiseacres @Bunnylady @Shorty @Pastor Dave


----------



## rescueblonde (Sep 14, 2016)

Glad to hear she's a doe!  I checked with my friend and she was labelled as a mini satin at the pet store.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 14, 2016)

Doe, It could be a mini satin/ something... but not full. I would say netherland dwarf mix before anything else.... I had some that looked like this that were netherland dwarf/ mini rex/ florida whites (long story on that mix).


----------



## rescueblonde (Sep 14, 2016)

samssimonsays said:


> Doe, It could be a mini satin/ something... but not full. I would say netherland dwarf mix before anything else.... I had some that looked like this that were netherland dwarf/ mini rex/ florida whites (long story on that mix).



I figured it was a mix because I can't find anything anywhere about mini satins having this color/pattern.  It's called agouti, right?


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 14, 2016)

Yep...it's a mix, but not sure which.  I got the same color when breeding WNZ with a RNZ...every single kit came out that color.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 14, 2016)

CUTE!   Now, that's why I never started raising meat rabbits.  Can't get past the cute factor.   But have eaten rabbit & it is not only good but, good for you.

I can see she's a pet.


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 14, 2016)

That rabbit might have some Mini Satin in her, but if she does, she has a whole lot of something else in her as well!

Her type isn't a lot like a Mini Satin, and not at all like a Netherland Dwarf. She looks rather long and rangy, particularly her face and ears - I kinda suspect she might even have some English Spot in her, there's a fair amount of daylight under her in that picture by the cabinet. Mini Satins are only supposed to be about 4 pound rabbits, with compact, solid bodies. How much does she weigh? She just looks bigger than 4 pounds.

Her color, which is called Chestnut, is really neither here nor there. The Mini Satin is a new breed, so they can only be shown in a handful of colors. If I were to breed those colors together, I could come up with a whole bunch of unshowable colors - just 'cause you can't show 'em doesn't mean they don't happen.

The defining feature of the Mini Satin is its Satin coat. The Satin has a thinner cuticle on the hair shaft; the hair is slightly finer and has an almost glassy sheen. The color of a Satin is just a bit deeper, more intense, because of the thinner cuticle. I'm not seeing any of that on this rabbit, it just looks like normal hair on her. 

So yep, gotta go with a mix on this one. Looks like she is well loved!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 23, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> CUTE!   Now, that's why I never started raising meat rabbits.  Can't get past the cute factor.   But have eaten rabbit & it is not only good but, good for you.
> 
> I can see she's a pet.


The cute factor doesn't really go away, but can be dealt with.
I have 3 ages of young bunnies all the time: Grow-out weaned between 5wks and 10wks, kits newborn to 5 wks with does, and does that are bred and or with kits in nest box.
The ones that were cute become ones that really do not want attention and not as furry and cute looking.
I do not handle just one of the kits with the doe to get attached to a certain one. I do not want them to get too tame.
The food source opportunities outweigh the cute factor of making them pets.
As long as my process stages keep going on, there are always new ones to handle occasionally until the next batch comes along.


----------



## rescueblonde (Sep 30, 2016)

Bunnylady said:


> Mini Satins are only supposed to be about 4 pound rabbits, with compact, solid bodies. How much does she weigh? She just looks bigger than 4 pounds.



She weighs 2lbs 6oz, just weighed her today!


----------



## secuono (Oct 1, 2016)

Looks younger than 5mo, but does look like a doe. By 4mo, testicles are obvious on rabbits, some as early as 10wks. 
Mix breed for sure. 
Brown rabbit, agouti or chestnut. Common color.


----------

